# genkernel init: Can't create /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug

## Massimo B.

While booting I see very early this message for a long time now:

```
line 357 can't create /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug: nonexistent directory
```

I tried ck-sources-4.10.14 and gentoo-sources-4.11.0. I'm running sys-fs/udev-233 with sys-apps/openrc-0.25.

----------

## eccerr0r

Could you post some context?  Can't seem to find any files that could possibly generate that message, at least on my system...

It definitely loaded init, but that's all that I can glean from that message...

Do you use initramfs?  What generated that initramfs?

----------

## Massimo B.

I use a genkernel generated initramfs. /dev/default/grub has:

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="keymap=de splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 console=tty1 quiet crypt_root=UUID=e609e76c-419f-4677-a2fe-87229073ffff root=LABEL=gentoo dobtrfs"
```

You see this is a btrfs-on-luks. I found the involved file:

```
# sed -n '357p' /usr/share/genkernel/defaults/linuxrc

echo /sbin/mdev > /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug
```

Any idea?

----------

## eccerr0r

That hotplug thing is "obsolete" with the new udev, but since you're in initramfs with busybox mdev, you still need it.  So my guess is you need to turn on that legacy hotplug support in your kernel config: CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER=y

----------

